# Just Back from a Couple of Weeks in France



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

First time we have never prebooked anything and our first real visit to France in the van

We went Epernay-Nuits St Georges-Le Puy en Velay-Avignon-Valras Plage-Carcassonne-Cahors-Bellac- Thore la Rochette-Chateaudun-Le Crotoy.

Most sites were quiet except the one on the Med at Valras Plage.

Le Loir was well worth the visit and the site at Thore La Rochette our favourite, we had a riverside pitch and with only 8 pitches taken out of 60, we felt we had the place to ourselves.

Another thing we noticed was very few British vans.

Cant wait for our next trip away


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'm pleased you had a good tour. I recognise so many of those places. Very soon, it will be OUR turn. It's 5 years since AuntieSandra retired and, for the first time ever, in 2007, we holidayed in September. 

Interestingly, there was a conspicuous absence of school kids, a conspicuous presence of motorhoming dogs, and the number of British plates, especially towards the south, was much greater than expected. The general comment was along the lines, "We're on our way to Spain or Portugal for the Winter."

No doubt, we'll see the same again as we holiday for the second time in September. :roll: :wink:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> First time we have never prebooked anything and our first real visit to France in the van
> 
> We went Epernay-Nuits St Georges-Le Puy en Velay-Avignon-Valras Plage-Carcassonne-Cahors-Bellac- Thore la Rochette-Chateaudun-Le Crotoy.
> 
> ...


How long was your trip? 
(time, not distance!)


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

A couple of weeks judging by the title...? :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

alphadee said:


> A couple of weeks judging by the title...? :lol:


    

Knew I shoulda gone to Sp*csavers . . .

Another question for you - did you use or avoid toll roads?

I'm really interested in this route as we plan to go back over to France in late Sept/early Oct and we want a change from our previous routes which were mainly west coast down to Ile d'Oleron. Wanted to include Carcassone and south coast, so your route looks potentially worthwhile for us.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

alphadee said:


> A couple of weeks judging by the title...? :lol:


..posted a couple of times just to be sure...? :lol:

:lol:

Pete


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Apparently the French decamp to the south for the month of August - so quite in the Loire, busy at Valras Plage....


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I obviously should have gone to Specsavers as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Decamp*



cypsygal said:


> Apparently the French decamp to the south for the month of August - so quite in the Loire, busy at Valras Plage....


Not Quite true.

More of The French according to recent statistics and surveys have headed south due to the poor weather in the North.

I posted a link to an article a couple of weeks ago that stated that the VAR region of PACA had more French than ever and that after a very slow start, Hotels, B&B's, Campsites and even High end Hotels were at 96% Capacity.

TM


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

We were at Thore la Rochette for an overnight in June - lovely spot, as you say. Ground was a little soft with plenty of molehills, but no problem.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> Another question for you - did you use or avoid toll roads?
> 
> I'm really interested in this route as we plan to go back over to France in late Sept/early Oct and we want a change from our previous routes which were mainly west coast down to Ile d'Oleron. Wanted to include Carcassone and south coast, so your route looks potentially worthwhile for us.


We were away for 17 days, we did use tolls on the way down which were expensive at just over a 100 euros. If we had been away for longer we would have given the toll roads amiss.

Pard, looks like we were on the same pitch


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

First time I have seen Le Puy en Velay get a mention (there are probably loads on here I haven't seen - Specsavers?).

We thought it was really good - as usual an unpromising approach and then these amazing, illuminated rock towers with buildings and structures perched on top, The mediaeval centre was also surprising and a bit spookily quiet - in England we think we have some interesting old buildings in towns, York etc but in France they are ten a penny.

In terms of routes we were meandering north when we encountered this town but a good route south is down the right hand side through Reims and places like that followed by Massif Centrale, Clermont, Millau viaduct and down into Herault.I know that's a bit vague but you can find it on a map! 

I always think it quite odd that you are on a motorway in Massif Centrale at about 2000m high which is probably half as high again as Ben Nevis!

Regards

Brian


----------

